# Servlet-Mapping und Welcome-File-List unter Websphere?



## TheSunToucher (14. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit Websphere 5.1 auf einer iSeries. Ich habe eine Anwenung installiert und anschließen unter "WEB-INF/web.xml" ein Servlet-mapping und eine Welcome-File-List eingetragen. Dann habe ich den Applicationserver neugestartet, doch er kümmert sich nicht um die Änderungen! Er kennt weder das Servlet, noch die Welcome-File-List.

Ich hatte direkt in die web.xml geschreiben, weil ich mir sicher war das dies schneller gemacht ist, als in der Administrationsoberfläche zu suchen, aber anscheind doch nicht. Ich konnte in den anderen Dateien "*.xmi" nicht entdecken und die Suche in der Admin-Oberfläche blieb auch erfolglos...

Irgendwelche Tipps? Danke!
Tim


----------



## Keavan (17. Jun 2005)

Hallo SunToucher,

ohne groß ins Detail (der Deployment-Spezifika von WAS) zu gehen - habe leider nicht viel Zeit:

Nach Deployment Deiner Anwendung (gehe mal von EAR oder WAR aus) greif Websphere nicht mehr auf die Deployment-Deskriptoren innerhalb des Anwendungs-Installationspfades zu. Stattdessen verwendet der WAS Kopien der DD's, die er in einer eigenen Dateihirarchie ablegt. Praktisch heisst dass, dass du die web.xml (im Beispiel für ein EAR, sollte aber leicht zu adaptieren sein) unter:

<$WEBSPHERE_INSTALL_ROOT>/config/cells/<SERVER_INSTANZ_NAME>/applications/<ANWENDUNGS_NAME>/deployments/<EAR_NAME>/<WAR_NAME>/WEB-INF/

anpassen musst. Je nach WAS-Konfiguration wird die Änderung nach der konfigurierten Reloadspan aktiv, bzw. direkt nach Neustart der Applikation.

Hoffe, das hilft..

-=- Keavan -=-


----------



## TheSunToucher (19. Jun 2005)

Jo, hab ich mittlerweile entdeckt, hatte aber leider noch keine Gelegenheit hier zu posten. 
Ich hab die entsprechende Datei editiert, danach eine unbedeutende Änderung in der Admin-Konsole gemacht und gespeichert. Damit wurden die Änderungen wirksam.

Das funktioniert erstmal so für maich, aber kann man die Mappings nicht über die Admin-Konsole nachtragen? Ich schiebe auf die Server immmer ein inkrmentelles Update und wollte die WAR eigentlich nicht immer neu deploy'en...

Gruß
Tim


----------

